# Automator



## kayos (12 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

je viens de découvrir ce super pgm : AUTOMATOR !!
Cela dit je n'arrive pas à m'en servir... :rose: Ca à l'air tellement simple, prendre à gauche, glisser à droite et tout se fait tout seul...

J'ai regardé un peu de tutos mais j'ai du mal... il n'y a pas un tutos que vous connaissez qui explique vraiment de zero ??
Je n'arrive deja pas à comprendre la différence entre les services, ce qu'on peut mettre dans le clic droit, les actions dossier etc etc ...

Par exemple moi j'aimerai pouvoir ajouter dans le menu de mon clic droit un changement d'extension...en effet j'ai des photos qui ont des .JPG et j'aimerai le changer automatiquement pour un .jpg ( j'ai un site sous joomla avec des modules qui se mélangent les pinceaux avec ces jpg...)

je vous remercie par avance.
a plus !!


----------

